

Making Money with Spin-Offs: a Flappy Bird Tale - sxsde
http://ibnz.ws/making-money-with-spin-offs-a-flappy-bird-tale/

======
warrenmiller
cached here:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:PXvFByI...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:PXvFByIiVrYJ:ibnz.ws/making-
money-with-spin-offs-a-flappy-bird-
tale/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk&client=firefox-a)

------
paxtonab
One of the monetization ideas that stands out to me is trying convert app
users into email subscribers. Permission based marketing is insanely more
effective than any form of display ads, and to the author's point if you
aren't being a schmucky spammer it would be a great way for Indie Developers
to build a trusted brand and make a splash in the app store every time they
released a new game.

I personally would have downloaded all of Dong Nguyen's other apps had I
received an email about them. Although I think the only way he could have
experienced more online vitriol is if he started spamming users with dating
apps...

Edit: out of all of the games I have downloaded I have never once given out my
email address or even been asked for it via the app. Is anyone doing this now?

~~~
IBNZ
Thanks for your comment! Yeah, a lot of non-direct marketers I talk to are
like "Sending Emails? That's so oldschool, nobody reads them anymore and
nobody is entering their email addresses on their mobiles anyway". That
couldn't be farther from the truth. People need to understand that mobile
devices replace common desktop setups more and more. I might publish a case
study of one of my mobile campaigns about that if you're interested.

I know that the guys behind the Runtastic apps are collecting emails and offer
more features in return. A non-mobile example would be League of Legends where
they reward you with a free skin if you like their page on Facebook
([https://www.facebook.com/leagueoflegends/app_208195102528120](https://www.facebook.com/leagueoflegends/app_208195102528120)).

------
IBNZ
Sorry everybody for the slow, unresponsive and sometimes broken site. I
initially didn't think that one of my posts would gain a lot of popularity.
I'll work on shifting the site to a dedicated server soon (oh boy, what was I
thinking?).

Thanks to @warrenmiller for posting the cached version here!

------
ForHackernews
What is a CPA and why does this guy hate it so much?

~~~
IBNZ
CPA = cost per acquisition aka affiliate offers. I don't hate it, it's just
the fastest way to ruin a good list if you don't know how to do it right. Most
people spam their email lists to make a quick buck but ruin their asset in the
long run. It's better to build your own offers and use your own list to
promote them. Advantages: you are in control, you know that the service /
product you are offering has value and makes your customer happy, your profit
margins are way higher.

